# My dog plays too much and I think it's my fault



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Sam's just over 2 1/2 years old and LOVES to play. He's super friendly with strangers and wants to meet and play with every dog he see's. And he's really good at getting other dogs to play doing the puppy pounce towards them. The problem is that he ALWAYS wants to play. I remove toys from the yard when we're not playing with them otherwise anytime I'd enter the yard Sam would look at the toy and then look at me and continue that in an attempt to get some play time. So I'm thinking that the problem is ME playing too much with him.

I work from home so the day begins at 8am with me taking Sam for a 30 minute walk. Sometimes I'll take him down to the lake for some fetch and retrieve but lately with the heat I've just taken him in the yard and played fetch for 20 minutes. 
At 11:30 I'll take him in the yard and play fetch for 15 minutes and then leave him until I'm done lunch.
Another 15 minute play session starts at 3pm. Then my wife takes him for an hour walk after dinner around 7pm.

I play with him that frequently because I think he needs the exercise plus I kind of enjoy the break and play session. Inside he's not the MOST affectionate guy. I mean he obviously likes us but he won't be mistaken for a Labrador Retriever. He usually just sleeps when we're in the house and doesn't follow us around. My wife is wondering whether that's just his nature or if all he's interested in us is to play and if we're not playing he's not that interested.

I was thinking of cutting out the 11:30am play session but hate to do it as I know he'll be bored and waiting by the fence for me to come out. But if this is going to be for his own good I'll do what it takes. 

So I'm wondering what your opinions are on this? Does this much play seem fine or is it in our best interest to start slowing down on the play?


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh, and we also take him to doggy daycare one day out of the week.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have a nice friendly dog. enjoy it.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I wouldn't be complaining about having a fun and friendly dog. Maybe you should read some of the aggression and biting threads on here, then you might thank your lucky stars.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Gsds are intelligent dogs who need lots of mental stimulation and physical exercise. I have a 6yo dog who gets 2 hours of walk every day and 30 to 60 minutes of that is off leash. When he was younger he needed more than that. 

He sounds like he could use more exercise and not less. Maybe you can sign him up for agility or nose work or some class that would be fun for both of you?

Enjoy your dog--he deserves an active life!


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Sam sounds like a lot of fun and a great dog.. Enjoy him


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

what they said, more exercise! That would have barely taken the edge off of Singe when he was 2 1/2 months old. 

He wants to play, well, because playing is fun!  And he wants to play with you because you are his family. Not sure why you are complaining that he is quiet in the house lol That was a day that I prayed for each time we brought home our pups - the day that they would realize that there was no playing in the house!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

try a longer walk, sounds like a great gsd.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Have you tried introducing some obedience and other 'work' into his play sessions so that he has a mental work out as well?


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

He sounds like a great dog you can trust around other dogs, which is something I would be very happy with! My dog is the same age and also loves to play, especially fetch and with other friendly dogs. We usually do a walk/fetch session in the morning, a fetch session when my daughter gets home from school, a fetch session when I get home or my fiancé gets home, and a 2-4 mile walk at night. He also gets obedience training like heeling, come, sit, stay and then trick training most days and we have obedience class once a week. I think he's very low maintenance and moderately active. 

It sounds like your dog might need more activity, but I definitely wouldn't want to discourage any playful, friendly behavior towards other dogs (although you don't need to let him play every time he meets a dog.) Does he try to play with other dogs while on walks? I would work with him on passing the dog politely and paying attention to you instead of the other dogs.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm with the others with ENCOURAGING the play...

I know plan my week with only every other day filled with 'real' exercise. That includes long hikes, swims, agility classes, visiting friends, chuckit sessions....

You may want to just think of adding some kind of formal weekly training. Alot of them wear out your pup and are super fun for the both of you. Agility, herding, tracking, rally, flyball........


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone. It sounds like more playing/exercise is in order.

We do take him on a leash free hike at least once a week and on weekends we often take him swimming. As for obedience, he's very well trained. We always get compliments from doggie daycares that he stays at praising his behavior and training. I do incorporate some obedience into our play when it's needed (when he doesn't come on the first call, etc.) or I'll make him stay until I'm out of sight and call him to come find me.


----------

